# Paradigm Ultracube 10



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello everyone.
I'm looking for a pair of active compact subwoofers that'll rock the room (approx 11' x 25') for home theatre application.
Someone suggested the Paradigm Ultracube 10 but I'm not too convinced.
Does anyone has experience with these subs?
Is there any other good alternative? Price in the US$500-$800 each & not bigger than 18" overall size.
Thanks.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome Harrier, I would recommend any of the SVS or HSU subs, but, I don't know if they are feasible in singapore (availibility, and shipping costs). If you can find a local dealer with more than one brand of sub, maybe you could get them to let you try 2 or 3 in your room. I have had Paradigm subs in the past and have been pleased with them, but, they are a bit pricey. Others can give better advice, so stay tuned! Have fun, Dennis


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

SVS & HSU looks really good but they're a little too big for my applications.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you check into the SVS SB12-Plus?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for all your help.
The SVS agent here charges too much for the product.
I went for a pair of Velodyne CHT-12R instead.
Hope this is the right decision.


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good choice, i had heard the roll of bellow the -3db point of the powercuberwas very steep and its measured -3db was 24hz! I think that you made the right decision :clap: 

Right choice :T


----------

